# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: سوال ابتدایی wxwidgets

## poda19

سلام
من یه برنامه بازی 4برگ با C++‎ نوشتم و می خواستم تبدیلش کنم به GUI. سرچ کردم و دیدم wxwidgets همچین امکانی داره. اما الان حدود یک هفته اس که دارم با کلاس هاش سروکله می زنم اما چیزی دستگیرم نمی شه.
آموزش های خودش و سایت های دیگه و کلی از sample هاش رو دیدم و خوندم. اما همش در مورد ساختن یه برنامه با توابع و کلاس های خود wxwidgets هست.(چطوری font عوض کنیم، چطوری فایل باز کنیم، چطوری نمودار بکشیم و کلی کار قشنگ و بی فایده) اما توی هیچ کدوم کد c وجود نداره. می خواستم ببینم اصلا همچین امکانی وجود داره که کد C++‎ خودت رو با wxwidgets ادقام کنی یا اینکه فقط باید از قالب ها و کلاس های آماده استفاده کنی؟
برای من کافیه که یه frame داشته باشم با چند تا عکس کارت روش که وقتی کاربر روی کارت کلیک می کنه یه شماره خاص به برنامه C++‎ من ارسال بشه. کاری که قبلا تو console و دستی انجام می شده.
باور کنید تمام اینترنتو گشتم، هیچی پیدا نکردم. همه آموزش ها و مثال ها با توابع خود wx هست.
(البته با کلی تلاش امروز این برنامه رو نوشتم، 4 ساعتم داشتم سعی می کردم ارور های کامپایلشو برطرف کنم، اما دست آخر دیدم برنامه build نمیشه. هیچ اروری هم نمیده. انگار که خودم ازش خارج شده باشم process terminated at ... میده.)
من از code::blocks و gcc استفاده می کنم. برای کامپایل کردن برنامه های دیگه هم هیچ مشکلی ندارم.
با تشکر فراوان. زودتر جواب بدین و گرنه خونم میفته گردنتون :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## poda19

خسته نباشین
رفتم از خارجیا پرسیدم، جوابمو دادن. حالا هی میگن چرا فرار مغز هاست...!
(بله خودمو عرض می کنم)

----------


## complexcoding

لطفا آدرس سايتي كه جوابتو دادن رو بذار!

----------


## brightening-eyes

سلام
برا اینکه بخواین از کلاسهای عکس wxWidgets استفاده کنین اول باید برا هر کارتتون یه کلاس تعریف کنین و یه public member رو از نوع wxImage قرار بدین و در evt handler ها دستورات و توابعی که لازمه که کارتها رو جا به جا کنه رو قرار بدین
در ضمن میتونین متغیر wxSize رو تغییر بدین و جای کارتها رو عوض کنین.
میتونین کارت رو دیستروکت کنین.
من تو این انجمن جوابتو دادم.
فقطم دلیلم این بود که بد نگی
بعدشم من همین الـآن به این تاپیک سر زدم.

----------

